# Dog Cucumber Melon Cologne Recomendation



## sleeping_forest (Jun 13, 2010)

*Dog Cologne*

Hi, just about 2 weeks ago I brought my dog to the petsmart grooming center and my dog came back smelling like cucumber melon because of the cologne they used. Thats when i decided that i want to find a cucumber melon cologne for my dog because i really like the scent. So far I've found the cucumber melon scented dog cologne from the brands Espree, Pet Silk, and Viva La Dog.

Which one of these 3 colognes are longer lasting but isn't as overbearing? Also, I really like the cucumber melon scented soap that you can get at bath & body works. Does one of these colognes smell similar to the soap?

----------
edit #1:
Do any of the brands of dog cologne i listed smell sweeter sort of like candy? because i really don't like it when it smells really sweet like candy. >.<

----------
edit #2 email reply from Hydrosurge:
Dear Ms. Leung,

Thank you for your interest in HydroSurge Products. The HydroSurge Cucumber Melon cologne you’re referring to is not available at retail. These are seasonal products developed exclusively for PETsMART for use in their salons. I will forward you expressed interest over to our marketing team to let them know consumers are interested in seeing a consumer product line of colognes sold at retail through the pet specialty channel. 

Best regards,
HydroSurge® Inquiry Response Team
Jarden Animal Solutions
Toll Free 888-766-2284 (BATH)


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You should only use cologn designed FOR dogs ON dogs. Human fragrances can be too harsh to sensitive doggie skin. I don't know many dogs that do well wearing cologn. Many break uot or itch.

Lastly, cucumber melon Depending on what kind of melon it is can attract ants. Black carpenter ands and little brown sweet ants are HIGHLY drawn to cantaloupe smell (hence it's popular use in ant bait). No one want's their dog to ne innundated with ants when they go out for a rest int he grass or yard.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

There's a dog shampoo/spritz called "Nootie" that has Cucumber Melon smell. The shampoo smells delicious but it's not strong enough for me.... it made him really soft & shiny though. I didn't have the spritzer so apparently if you use that along w/ the shampoo, it's stronger. Alot of people have raved about this shampoo, I just like strong scents.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

If your dog got groomed at Petsmart, maybe they carry the product there. You could also ask the groomer what product they used on your dog.


----------



## sleeping_forest (Jun 13, 2010)

@StellaLucyDesi

I actually checked out the petsmart store that my dog got groomed at and asked for the product. Unfortunately they don't sell it there and i wasn't able to find it online either. It was from the brand HydroSurge and had Seasonal Collection in huge font on the side. I guess it was a petsmart only thing since I couldn't find the product online =(


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

OK I just checked Hydrosurge's site and they don't even make cologne. It had to be the shampoo they used. I would want more answers from them (petsmart) regarding the products they used on your dog, even if it isn't to buy it, for safety's sake.


----------



## sleeping_forest (Jun 13, 2010)

I checked the Hydrosurge's site too. I am definately sure it was a cologne because i asked one of the dog groomers at petsmart to show me the spritz bottle that they used. My dad copied down the words he saw on the bottle so we are 100% sure it was a cologne and not a shampoo. Plus I definately saw the hydrosurge logo on the bottle. I also asked the groomers at petsmart where I could get it and I was told that it was provided by petsmart for them so they dont know. =(


----------



## vcamp5 (Jun 17, 2010)

I work for a petsmart grooming salon, and we definitely use Hydrosurge Cologne. I was looking for it online because I love the scents, but am having a hard time finding it. Regarding the safety of the product, we would never use anything that was not meant for dogs, and already proven to be dog safe.


----------



## sleeping_forest (Jun 13, 2010)

@vcamp5

Thanks for letting me know. Now i'm definately sure I didn't write down the wrong information lol. I guess hydrosurge only makes the pet cologne for petsmart. I would totally buy it if they did make it available for everyone.


----------

